# ignition map



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

how far off do my values look? More than a few who have seen this have commented that my ignition is dangerously high, however the motor doesn't run as well when I pull timing...
This is a bored/stroked AEB (2008cc), 8.5:1 JE's, GT3076r, about as "fully built" as one can get...











_Modified by jk35 at 2:38 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ignition map (jk35)*

The values look at little high but mainly why do you have the rpm bins going to over 10000 rpm? I know you aren't turning the motor to that level. I usually set mine to 500 rpm above rediline for the high point and 200 rpm below idle for the low point.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ignition map (Prof315)*

If that Y axis is intake pressure in psi gauge, then it's aggressive for sure. Can you change the load/rpm bins on that ecu? You sure the timing is synced (timing on AEM map matches real life when measured?).


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ignition map (Prof315)*

I understand that RPM is the value across the bottom and would have to agree that one shouldn't need to be any more than 500 rpm over redline. As I am not familiar with the AEM pro set-up/software the value on the left I am going to assume that everything above zero is in boost? If that's the case then you have way too many bins for boost and not enough running/cruising/driving bins below zero.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: ignition map (Shawn B)*

Someone needs to change their RPM breakpoints







.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ignition map (jk35)*

the values in boost do seem really aggressive.. for pump gas.
and like everyones already said, change your rpm axis


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: ignition map (ValveCoverGasket)*

Thanks for the advice and help!
I'm pretty good at building and making stuff, I'm also really good at following instructions! (quite obviously, I don't know my ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to tuning... But I sure am trying my best to learn!

OK, Breakpoints are changed, ignition map altered, fuel map smoothed out as well, 
-That was not easy... In fact, I think I'd rather sit through a root canal than have to go through that again tonight! but the breakpoints are changed to at least a MORE reasonable range. 
First, I apologize for sticking so many images in one post. I can post AEMLogs and AEMPro files, but that's a pain in the ass to download everything you'd need for opening and viewing that. If anyone has the AEM software, I can certainly post or email anything you care to see...
here's tonight's new main ignition map








graph of ignition









here's the new main fuel map








in graph view








and here are some datalog sceenshots which are a product of tonight's tuning (or lack thereof)

























Itstarted easier, it runs smoother, but it's running noticably hotter. EGT's are MUCH higher, In fact, that's why I couldn't pull anyharder than this... EGT's were dancing between 1200-1600F and on my previous tuning I would idle about 800F and climb to 1400-1500F at maximum load (target map is limited at 15psi for now)
After studying the logs, I changed my main timing map to THIS:








Does this look lucid and reasonable or am I going about this incorrectly?
I like the new fuel map much better, I'm still way too rich, but that's easily adjusted once I'm at least in the ballpark with my timing. I'd rather waste fuel and foul plugs than going the other way








Any advice is appreciated 


_Modified by jk35 at 10:01 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ignition map (jk35)*

There needs to be more bins below 0psi on the left for cruising and general driving as this is where most of the action will happen and it will make it easier to tune. I had my old tables were set up like that and have since changed them so I have more bins below 0psi.


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: ignition map (Shawn B)*

How's this for load breakpoints?
-11.9348335266113	-10.4378671646118	-8.94089984893799	-7.44393253326416	-5.94696569442749	-4.4499979019165	-2.95303106307983	-1.45606410503387	0.0409029088914394	3.70015549659729	7.35940933227539	11.0186614990234	14.6779146194458	18.3371677398682	21.9964199066162	25.6556739807129	29.3149280548096
(the ridiculously infinitesimal extension to the right of the decimal just happens when I copy-paste off my breakpoint tables.








I chose -12psi for the first breakpoint because I cannot find a single log that has ANY load value less than -11.4 psi... So If I start at -12, and use nine breakpoints up until 0psi, then "auto calculate" next I "auto calculate" to smooth out the eight breakpoints in boost, and this is what I get.
I should explain what I meant by this not being easy...
Simply changing the breakpoints is very easy, however when I do this, ONLY the breakpoints change. Therefore ALL maps remain just as they were with ONLY the breakpoints moving. 
There is an application someone wrote which has "maths" which will auto calculate entire maps during a breakpoint change, but I haven't been able to get it to work for me yet, therefore anytime I change breakpoints, I have a LOT of re-figuring to do.

Let me know what you think about the list above. If this is better for my load axis, I'll change it and work out all my maps so that everything is reasonably close (at least so nothing is wildly out of range







)




_Modified by jk35 at 8:24 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

Any updates on the car and how the ignition map is working/worked? I am having some troubles putting together a decent timing map for just about the same engine you have.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

why would you bump a thread that is over 2 1/2yrs old and the OP hasn't been on the vortex for nearly 6 months??:facepalm:


----------

